# Nos Bullhead 5 Sport Speedtimer



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

This has got to be one of my "best buys" of 2010 so I thought I'd share it with everyone!!!!

I bought this watch from the Grandson of the original owner who left it to him. The Grandfathers brother bought it new in South Australia in the 70's as a present for his brother and sent it over to the Uk. I have the original addressed packaging the watch was sent over in from the seventies!

For some reason Grandad didn't wear it, maybe he didn't like it or maybe for sentimental reasons







he thought he would only wear it on special occasions and there were not any/many!

I already own a few Bullheads but this is by far the best one I've found!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Edit: About bl**dy time too, Paul. :grin: You cut that editing window a bit fine. :sweatdrop: Great photos, BTW.


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

Caseback nos. date this to Feb 1976


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Paul66 said:


> I already own a few Bullheads but this is by far the best one I've found!


Very nice condition, Paul. :thumbsup: Not quite my cuppa tea - colours are very 70's too - but still a beautiful thing to own. :good:


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Edit: About bl**dy time too, Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Accidently lent on the keyboard before adding the pics!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Paul66 said:
> 
> 
> > I already own a few Bullheads but this is by far the best one I've found!
> ...


Thanks Paul.







Theres something about the 70's watches that do it for me!! Must be my age!!!!!!!!!!!!

I now have quite a few (probably too many) from that era.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Beautiful !


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

What a find ! :jawdrop:

The only problem with minty watches is that the first ding is oh so bloody painful :crybaby:


----------



## LozR (Jan 12, 2011)

Interesting watches and this certainly looks in fantastic condition but I always imagine that the case depth might be too much for my wrists.


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

Definitley a thing of beauty.

Love the chocolate dial, oh so '70's but all that has come full circle so it looks very "now" now!

Thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

Big Bad Boris said:


> What a find !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks BBB! I don't think this is going to be a wearer somehow!


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

stradacab said:


> Definitley a thing of beauty.
> 
> Love the chocolate dial, oh so '70's but all that has come full circle so it looks very "now" now!
> 
> Thanks for sharing it with us


You are welcome! I think 70's fashion could be making a comeback, now where did I put those flared trousers!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

watchking1 said:


> Beautiful !


Thanks Skip!


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

That's amazing, great find


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

LozR said:


> Interesting watches and this certainly looks in fantastic condition but I always imagine that the case depth might be too much for my wrists.


They are a "lump" for sure and do sit high but I do enjoy wearing my other Bullheads and I don't have big wrists. Gives me that 70's feel


----------



## cityhunter10 (Aug 30, 2010)

wow..it looks very nice..I am so jealous..


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

such a beautiful piece! :man_in_love: :man_in_love: :man_in_love:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

OMFG< it's like time stopped for that beauty. Superb find.

... Where do you guys FIND these treasures??


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

A real treasure that one!

Immaculate!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

What language is that in??

*BROWN**???!!!* Hell - I'd take it!


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks lovely! I can feel myself turning green with envy already :cray:


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the great comments about the watch guys! When I get a little more time and some good light I'll have a go at taking a couple more shots and put them on. I must admit that photography is a mystery to me and I take my hat off to those who have mastered the art









Mechanical Alarm........As for the language displayed on the day wheel of the watch I think I'm right in saying it's "Kanji", japanese







, the other language on the wheel is english.

This is the Kanji symbol for Sunday in the day window, funny how it looks like an 8 and there being only 7 days in the week


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Amazing it's been sat somewhere in a box. It is massive though, would look like a carriage clock on my wrist!


----------

